# [laptop] Batterie défectueuse ?

## pititjo

Je suis un peu inquiet vis à vis de l'état de ma batterie. Mon PC a tout juste un moi et pourtant :

```

$ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info 

present:                 yes

design capacity:         6000 mAh

last full capacity:      3872 mAh

battery technology:      rechargeable

design voltage:          14800 mV

design capacity warning: 197 mAh

design capacity low:     119 mAh

capacity granularity 1:  10 mAh

capacity granularity 2:  25 mAh

model number:            Primary

serial number:            

battery type:            LION

OEM info:                Hewlett-Packard

```

Ce qui m'inquiète c'est l'écart entre "design capacity" et "last full capacity". Ma betterie est-elle normale ou dois-je aller faire jouer la garantie ?

Ça m'embêterais de devoir utiliser la garantie, ce serais la première fois et puis c'est jamais drôle d'être séparé de sa machine mais ça me casserait encore plus les pieds d'avoir une machine neuve avec une batterie déjà à moitié morte.

Y a-t-il un moyen de vérifié que ce n'est pas un bug acpi ou autre chose ?

----------

## geekounet

Une batterie ça s'use c'est normal, donc je ne suis pas sûr que tu puisse faire jouer la garantie, même si elle a qu'un mois. Et surtout si tu ne l'a pas entretenu correctement, genre une recharge complète avant le premier démarrage du laptop (moi je l'ai oublié, j'ai perdu 1/7e de la batterie dés le début), faire des cycles complets de vidage/recharge régulièrement (tous les mois minimum), ...

----------

## pititjo

Grmblbl ! Le manuel disais "branchez, allumez, procédez à la finalisation de l'installation de windows" ou quelque chose comme ça. Je savais bien qu'il aurait fallut que je charge la batterie complettement... Mais bon, j'était super pressé moi...

Bon ben cette nuit je fait un memtest histoire de et je contactérais la hotline pour voir si ça vaut la peine d'essayer.

----------

## guilc

Heu, le coup des charges/décharges completes, c'est pour les anciennes batteries, pas les lithium-ion...

Une batterie lithium-ion, ça se charge/décharge un peu comme tu veux, tu peux recharger pas complètement, avant que ce soit déchargé en plein, etc...

Par contre, si la batterie a été stockée pendant longtemps, elle peut être "usée", même neuve : la seule altération d'une batterie li-ion, c'est le temps, qui provoque une augmentaion de la résistance interne de la batterie, et donc une baisse de sa capacité. (hé oui, ça s'use même si on l'utilise pas, malheureusement)

----------

## geekounet

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Heu, le coup des charges/décharges completes, c'est pour les anciennes batteries, pas les lithium-ion...
> 
> Une batterie lithium-ion, ça se charge/décharge un peu comme tu veux, tu peux recharger pas complètement, avant que ce soit déchargé en plein, etc...
> 
> Par contre, si la batterie a été stockée pendant longtemps, elle peut être "usée", même neuve : la seule altération d'une batterie li-ion, c'est le temps, qui provoque une augmentaion de la résistance interne de la batterie, et donc une baisse de sa capacité. (hé oui, ça s'use même si on l'utilise pas, malheureusement)

 

Et ça s'use vite  :Confused: , au bout d'un an :

```
$ cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info 

present:                 yes

design capacity:         7200 mAh

last full capacity:      5710 mAh

battery technology:      rechargeable

design voltage:          11100 mV

design capacity warning: 720 mAh

design capacity low:     218 mAh

capacity granularity 1:  72 mAh

capacity granularity 2:  72 mAh

model number:            DELL D55515

serial number:           226

battery type:            LION

OEM info:                SMP
```

J'ai dû perdre 1h de batterie.

----------

## blasserre

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Heu, le coup des charges/décharges completes, c'est pour les anciennes batteries, pas les lithium-ion...
> 
> Une batterie lithium-ion, ça se charge/décharge un peu comme tu veux, tu peux recharger pas complètement, avant que ce soit déchargé en plein, etc...
> 
> Par contre, si la batterie a été stockée pendant longtemps, elle peut être "usée", même neuve : la seule altération d'une batterie li-ion, c'est le temps, qui provoque une augmentaion de la résistance interne de la batterie, et donc une baisse de sa capacité. (hé oui, ça s'use même si on l'utilise pas, malheureusement)

 

+1

mais surtout, ne pas la décharger complètement (0% le portable s'éteint faute de jus) j'ai flingué la mienne comme ça

pour le stockage il est recommandé de la charger a 40% et de la recharger de temps à autre (tous les mois)

----------

## billiob

Est-ce qu'on risque qqchose à être (quasiment) toujours sur secteur, tout en ayant toujours la batterie installé le portable ?

Vaut-il mieux l'enlever ? Si oui, faut-il l'enlever déchargée ou pleine ?

----------

## anigel

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Est-ce qu'on risque qqchose à être (quasiment) toujours sur secteur, tout en ayant toujours la batterie installé le portable ?

 

Oui : les batteries modernes sont faites pour fonctionner assez régulièrement. La laisser en permanence chargée dans la machine n'est pas bon (j'ai payé pour l'apprendre...).

 *billiob wrote:*   

> Vaut-il mieux l'enlever ? Si oui, faut-il l'enlever déchargée ou pleine ?

 

L'enlever, je ne saurais pas te dire. En revanche, le meilleur service à lui rendre, c'est de t'en servir régulièrement. Comme le souligne guilc, les batteries modernes s'utilisent sans contraintes ou presque (éviter la décharge complète, elle n'aiment pas ça). Autrement dit : tu ne gagne rien à essayer de "l'économiser".

PS : On va finir par croire que j'ai des actions chez TechAge, mais tant pis : il y avait il y a 2 ou 3 n° un article très instructif sur ce sujet dans Hardware Magazine...

----------

## nykos

au bout d'un an et demi :

cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info

present:                 yes

design capacity:         4800 mAh

last full capacity:      3769 mAh

par contre j'ai pas l'impression d'avoir perdu en autonomie

au contraire j'ai découvert que je peux baisser la tension de la carte graphique en plus de la fréquence du processeur donc j'ai gagné quelques instants

j'en conclut qu'elle devait pas être géniale au début !!

----------

## kopp

Bon, je vais prendre note : utiliser l'ordi sur batterie, et pas sur secteur. Pour le moment je l'ai utilisé pas mal sur secteur... faut dire que compiler, ça bouffe de la ressource. Enfin je saurais que quand je vais devant la tv, pas la peine de me trimbaler le chargeur.

Enfin, ils disent quand même dans le manuel que la batterie a un cycle de vie d'enviro 500 charges/décharges... (ok ça fait entre 2000 et 4000 heures d'utilisation, c'est pas mal quand même...  :Smile: ) J'avais pas fait le calcul... ca fait quand même trois ans non stop... alors si on rajoute les temps ou ça charge et ça décharge, je devrais pas prendre torp de risques en l'utilisant.

EDIT : il a l'air bien ton magazine là Anigel, faudra que j'y jette un il quand je rentrerai en France. Ici j'ai un peu de mal à trouver de la lecture francophone. Enfin y a moyen de trouver de la presse anglophone, c'est déjà ça.

----------

## E11

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bon, je vais prendre note : utiliser l'ordi sur batterie, et pas sur secteur. Pour le moment je l'ai utilisé pas mal sur secteur... faut dire que compiler, ça bouffe de la ressource. Enfin je saurais que quand je vais devant la tv, pas la peine de me trimbaler le chargeur.

 

+1  :Laughing:  (par contre, faut faire gaffe il parait que ça rend stérille sur les genoux  :Razz:   :Laughing:  lol)

Sinon, y a-t-il beaucoup de batterie lithium pour ordinateur portable ? Car quand j'ai acheté le mien (il y a un an) on m'avait dit qu'elles étaient encore peu nombreuse car fort cher...

N'empèche [rienAvoir](héhé je me suis pas trompé  :Laughing:  hein ghoti  :Razz: )[/rienAvoir] il faut avouer que c'est pas trop le moment non plus pour tomber en panne de batterie... avec tout ces beaux portables qui finissent à la poubelle à cause d'elles...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Razz: 

----------

## guilc

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, y a-t-il beaucoup de batterie lithium pour ordinateur portable ? Car quand j'ai acheté le mien (il y a un an) on m'avait dit qu'elles étaient encore peu nombreuse car fort cher...
> 
> 

 

Il y a quelques années, effectivement, mais maintenant, ça couvre 99% du marché du portable (ordi ou téléphone d'ailleurs  :Wink: ) Tout simplement parceque c'est beaucoup plus performant a volume équivalent : meilleure rapport volume/capacité, meilleure durée de vie.

----------

## kopp

Merci de penser à ma descendance E11, mais ne t'inquiète pas, y a une table basse devant la tv, c'est même vachement confortable je trouve.

----------

## Temet

On m'avait filé ce lien ... si ça peut rendre service  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Merci de penser à ma descendance E11, mais ne t'inquiète pas, y a une table basse devant la tv, c'est même vachement confortable je trouve.

 

Quelle descendance ? PAS LE TEMPS !! T'as du boulot à faire entre la GWN, ta fonction d'user rep, tes études et puis ton apprentissage du suédois (pour que ca aide un jour dans ton travail avec Gentoo, pas pour aller draguer :p)

Allez hop, je crois qu'il est temps d'ailleurs d'aller bosser sur la GWN ;) ah non j'arrive pas à l'importer.. bon bah attends demain quoi

edit: ah non c bon, Lionel l'a importée ;) moi je suis tombé sur une mauvaise IP (dynamique) qui à l'air blacklistée, j'arrive pas à envoyer de mails non plus à cause de ca

----------

